

Show HN: Configr.io - publicly hosted configs, easy to remember addresses - hardwaresofton
https://configr.io

======
hardwaresofton
Weekend project I've been working on -- figure this might cure a pain point
for some people that use a lot of configurations on a lot of machines.

Also, with the growing use of services/programs like Docker, Vagrant, Chef,
Puppet, Ansible, etc. Someone's gotta hold all those configuration files!

NOTE - You can get a preview of registered life if you sign in with username
(and password) "demo"

